# Can’t put in maximum hours when changing availability?



## baba777 (Dec 7, 2021)

I worked way too much this semester and I need a break. I’m not sure if I want to go on demand for next semester, but I’m definitely looking forward to lower Q1 payroll. A couple days ago I tried to change my maximum hours on myTime self service, but it doesn’t let me type anything in. Is there a reason for this? Maybe it’s because of Q4? I want to make sure I don’t get scheduled too much next semester.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 8, 2021)

Ask your HR for the link to the desired hours survey. That is what shows up on mytime.


----------



## MrT (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah the desired hours is what you need to change now the maximum hours thing doesn't work anymore.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Dec 8, 2021)

You can only enter your Max Hours when you apply to Target. As others have said, please adjust your desired hours


----------



## baba777 (Dec 17, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Ask your HR for the link to the desired hours survey. That is what shows up on mytime.


Does anyone know where I can find the survey? I’ve been looking all over workbench but all I can find is a survey QR code for ODTMs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2021)

baba777 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the survey? I’ve been looking all over workbench but all I can find is a survey QR code for ODTMs.


Go to workday. Look for it on the right side.


----------



## baba777 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Go to workday. Look for it on the right side.


If possible, can you please post a picture? Can it be done from home? I couldn’t find it on workday.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 18, 2021)

baba777 said:


> If possible, can you please post a picture? Can it be done from home? I couldn’t find it on workday.


I did mine at spot on the clock.
On a zebra:
Go to MyDay, Communications and then choose the Employee Time Survey or something similar, can't remember exactly how it's worded). When you click on that you will see some text that explains the survey as well as a link. Click the link, then add your team member # (remember to start with 00) and the next question is the desired hours field. Should take less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 18, 2021)

baba777 said:


> If possible, can you please post a picture? Can it be done from home? I couldn’t find it on workday.


Cannot be done from home.


----------



## baba777 (Dec 18, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I did mine at spot on the clock.
> On a zebra:
> Go to MyDay, Communications and then choose the Employee Time Survey or something similar, can't remember exactly how it's worded). When you click on that you will see some text that explains the survey as well as a link. Click the link, then add your team member # (remember to start with 00) and the next question is the desired hours field. Should take less than 5 minutes.


Thanks for the help. I’m gonna have to ask HR, I’ve looked all over workbench and myday, it’s not there. There is only a survey for on demand TMs.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 19, 2021)

baba777 said:


> I worked way too much this semester and I need a break. I’m not sure if I want to go on demand for next semester, but I’m definitely looking forward to lower Q1 payroll. A couple days ago I tried to change my maximum hours on myTime self service, but it doesn’t let me type anything in. Is there a reason for this? Maybe it’s because of Q4? I want to make sure I don’t get scheduled too much next semester.


----------

